# Procedure of marriage certificate and documents attestation



## Ahmed.wakeel

Dear users,

I need your help, please advise me what is the criteria of documents attestation. Before all let me confirm, 
I have completed the attestation of HEC 
I have completed from Ministry of foreign affairs but one year before, it can creat any issue please guide me
Marriage certificate- issued by NADRA , attested by foreign affairs 

I have all documents with me in Dubai now please guide me is there any possibility that I attest documents here in UAE ministry rather than pakistan

Very very urgent meter 

Regards,
wakeel


----------



## omrgul

Here is what is required...

Your University Degree:
---------------------------
Should be attested by HEC, then the Foreign Ministry of Pakistan, the U.A.E. Embassy in Pakistan and then the Foreign Ministry of U.A.E.

Marriage Certificate:
-----------------------
Should be attested by Foreign Ministry of Pakistan, then with U.A.E. Embassy in Pakistan (they require wife's ID and passport to be in the name of her husband, plus an english translation from authorized translation centers), then it should be attested from Foreign Ministry of U.A.E.

- As you said you are here already and I assume that your documents are not attested yet by the U.A.E. Embassy in Pakistan, you can contact SASHA International and I believe can send them your original documents via courier for urgent processing. They were helpful in my case, however I got mine attested when I was still there.


----------



## omrgul

AND... the foreign ministry attestation in Pakistan is valid for lifetime. No need to renew it if it is one or more years old. 

However, the UAE embassy in Pak does demand that the HEC stamp should not be older than 6 months. If it is, you will have to get it re-attested (the process, I remember was quick and the fee was also acceptable).


----------



## omrgul

SASHA Int'l link:

Contact | Sasha Pakistan


----------



## Ahmed.wakeel

Thanks. I called more than 2 hour but sasha contact no. Is always busy


----------

